# cannot install kde-lite from ports



## ccc (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi

I cannot install kde-lite from ports on FreeBSD 8.3 (fresh installation) due to the following errors:
	
	



```
===>  License GPLv3 accepted by the user
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for ghostscript/ghostscript-9.05.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for ghostscript/epag-3.09.tar.gz.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: ghostscript/ghostscript-9.05.tar.bz2
[B]Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/print/ghostscript9/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".[/B]
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/teTeX-base.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/teTeX-base.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/dvipsk-tetex.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/dvipsk-tetex.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/doxygen.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/doxygen.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/jack.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/jack.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/arts.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/arts.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3.
```

BTW if I try:
	
	



```
# make install NO_CHECKSUM=YES
```
then I get the following errors again:
	
	



```
===>  License GPLv3 accepted by the user
===>  Extracting for ghostscript9-9.05_5
bzip2: /usr/ports/distfiles/ghostscript/ghostscript-9.05.tar.bz2 is not a bzip2 file.
/usr/bin/tar -C /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9/work/ghostscript-9.05 -xzf /usr/ports/distfiles/ghostscript/epag-3.09.tar.gz
[B]tar: could not chdir to '/usr/ports/print/ghostscript9/work/ghostscript-9.05'[/B]

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/teTeX-base.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/dvipsk-tetex.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/doxygen.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/jack.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/arts.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2012)

The ghostscript-9.05.tar.bz2 file probably got corrupted during download. Remove it and start the build again.


----------



## ccc (Jun 25, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The ghostscript-9.05.tar.bz2 file probably got corrupted during download. Remove it and start the build again.



Thanks a lot, I have deleted both files in /usr/ports/distfiles/ghostscript, I've done today ports tree update again and now it seems to work.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 26, 2012)

`# make distclean`
will do that also.


----------



## ccc (Jun 26, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> `# make distclean`
> will do that also.



Strange, yesterday I've already tried, but didn't help.
Perhaps ports tree update from today, helped as well.


----------

